
Chrome for a Cause - twapi
http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/p/cause/#tnc
======
aeurielesn
For your information (from Google Chrome for a Cause's Terms of Service):

    
    
      Terms of Service
      [...]
      The Charitable Donation
      Google has set a maximum contribution of $1,000,000 associated
      with the Google Chrome for a Cause extension.
      [...]
      Limit on tabs submitted
      Google Chrome for a Cause sets a daily maximum for the number of
      tabs you may submit, presently equal to 250 tabs per day. You are
      also limited to accruing one tab per second towards your daily maximum.
    

tl;dr:

    
    
      1) maximum contribution of $1,000,000
      2) maximum 250 tabs per day
      3) you get only one tab per second

~~~
wwortiz
That shouldn't stop anyone from installing it and making sure they reach the
maximum of 1 million dollars.

~~~
aeurielesn
I am pretty sure they were aiming to reach that maximum since the beginning
anyways.

~~~
pak
Exactly. They just want some publicity so that people use Chrome. What better
way than encouraging people to open lots of Chrome tabs?

~~~
aeurielesn
It seems you need a Google account to be able to send your tabs, so it does
not seem that they were aiming solely to publicize Chrome. Probably they
boosted-up the Google's account registration and post-registration page just
before announcing the campaign.

------
elliottcarlson
A quick contribution:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aohhkkllpkopbboneo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aohhkkllpkopbboneofdkengkeinodnn)

Super quick, small chrome extension that turns all non-relative links on any
page you browse to open in new tabs...

~~~
BCM43
It has a maximum of 250 per day, and one per second, so I don't think this
will help much.

~~~
elliottcarlson
Perhaps not - but I generally don't open too many tabs (I keep a lot open -
but I don't open new tabs constantly). Since I posted that link I have been
using it and I have only reached 109 tabs so far in that time. It's helping me
try to reach that quota a lot sooner in a day than I normally would do in my
standard day to day browsing.

Other than that, it's pretty useless :)

------
simon_
Um... I don't see $/tab specified anywhere. Perhaps the distribution of "tabs"
will just decide how they allocate their $1,000,000?

~~~
ergo98
That actually adds some slightly negative overtones to it -- each choice you
make is reallocating away from the other fine charities. Even if it's accrued
per tab, the probability of them hitting their maximum is virtually
guaranteed, so it's simply voting for distribution.

So go ahead -- contribute to books, knowing that really you're just taking
away from clean water and shelter. Merry Christmas!

~~~
Scriptor
Those aren't just "books", it's going to helping "literacy and gender
equality" in third world education. For example, fact that women are often
under-educated is a major source of issues in these countries. So yes while
it's still about having to allocate things differently, don't just write off
"books".

------
zck
From [http://chrome.blogspot.com/2010/12/browse-for-good-
cause.htm...](http://chrome.blogspot.com/2010/12/browse-for-good-cause.html) :

10 tabs = 1 tree planted

10 tabs = 1 book published and donated

25 tabs = 1 vaccination treatment provided

100 tabs = 1 square foot of shelter built

200 tabs = 1 person's clean water for a year

~~~
scottyallen
The going rate for donations to plant trees is around $1/tree (see
<http://www.google.com/search?q=plant+a+tree>). Assuming the conversion rate
is constant, that would mean the conversion rate is $0.10/tab.

------
markbao
Google has absolutely no idea how much damage I'm about to do. I probably open
tabs in my sleep.

~~~
meroliph
Google has set a maximum contribution of $1,000,000 associated with the Google
Chrome for a Cause extension. You agree Google may change this maximum
contribution at its sole discretion.

From: <http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/p/cause/tos/>

------
falcolas
Quite possibly the most brilliant way of increasing their browser share that
I've seen in a long time. Well played, Google's marketing dept.

------
demothesis
One million dollars is a drop in the bucket for Google. Still if you want to
hit 250 easily just open 5~6 chrome browsers and click ctrl+t every second.
Just by opening a new tab your counter goes up. If you want to donate over 250
tabs, just create a new user on your computer and download chrome for a cause
there and repeat. 500 tabs donated.

------
Semiapies
I really dislike gimmicks surrounding charitable donations - open browser
tabs, collect soda can tabs, etc.

I've never seen evidence that they really work well as marketing, and every
single one ends up being more bother to me and less money to the cause than my
just giving them $20-$50.

~~~
richardw
Go ahead - each cause has a 'donate directly' link next to it.

<http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/p/cause/charities/>

------
amanfredi
Terms of service:

"Please use our browser. We might donate some money to charity, if we feel
like it."

------
effigies
Perhaps I have not paid much attention, but I wasn't aware this community was
so fond of companies tracking their internet usage.

------
thisisblurry
I'm going to cost Google a lot of money over the next few days.

------
vrodic
related:

RSA Animate - First as Tragedy, Then as Farce <http://vimeo.com/13852158>

------
aspir
Has anyone written a script to automate this yet?

~~~
ahemphill
I was going to write an extension this weekend. Worth my time?

~~~
ahemphill
A little late and a little funky, but here it is:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2021205>

